# gnome2 install from ports with the default options



## roelof (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello, 

I want to install gnome2 from ports.
I know I have to do `# make install clean` in the /usr/ports/gnome
The disadvantage I find that on several times a screen for options of a package.

Is there a way I can enable the defaults without several times press oke.

Packages are not a option because then I mixed up my system with ports and packages.

Roelof


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 17, 2011)

```
# make -DBATCH install
```

The BATCH environment variable prevents the options dialog, and instead uses the default values.


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 17, 2011)

Or, you can do 
	
	



```
make config-recursive
```
 and configure everything at once. That's how I always do it. Then make a backup of /var/db/ports/ in case of emergency.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 18, 2011)

Or install your ports with portmaster which also configures everything before installation.


----------



## roelof (Jul 18, 2011)

Oke, 

Thanks for the tips.

Roelof


----------

